# smoked carp?



## meopilite (Apr 22, 2015)

Around here, people will tell you dont eat carp, you cant eat carp, carp are full of maggots, carp eat raw sewage.

I dont know if these statements are true, but I have heard of people smoking them. And they claim they are very tasty. Would it hurt anything to give it a try? Or would I be better off smoking walleye and perch? Carp dont look very tasty.


----------



## ajbert (Apr 22, 2015)

I, too, grew up with the belief carp are a trash fish.  Love to catch them as they put up a pretty good fight, but truth be told most ended up on the bank for critters to scavenge or to use as cut bait for catfish.

That being said, I believe the reason that most folks think they are not worth eating is the amount of bones.  I've never eaten any carp but met some folks who swear by them.  Then again, I've met others who tried and didn't like it.

Not much help but I'm sure there are some recipes out there on how to prepare carp into a wonderful dish.


----------

